# Orchard Auto Care Iron Cleanse .... word of warning



## Paddy_R

Bought some of this today from Pro Car :thumb: and as I usually do with all new products I opened it and took a big sniff :doublesho I can not describe how bad this stuff smells. Suppose I'm spoilt with all my nice smelling products. Ronnie you need to put a warning on the label or something in huge writing. The wheel cleanse smells good though, slightly soapy I'd say. 

Only joking Ronnie though it does smell foul but I'm guessing thats whatever chemical is required to dissolve the iron particles. 

Looking forward to trying both of them, though I'll be standing up wind when using the iron cleanse.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID

LOL foul is not the word


----------



## Sparky160

Oh dear, just bought some of this the other day. lol.


----------



## Ronnie

lol its not for sniffing!!! once you get used to it it is not that bad. dont even notice it now when using it. Just dont ask Davey to sniff it lol!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

I haven't tried it but I love foul smelling products; as they seem to work.


----------



## Adrian Convery

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I haven't tried it but I love foul smelling products; as they seem to work.


Yeah Ive found that too, putting in stuff to mask the smell seems to take away from the cleaning power!

I hope this new 2 in 1 iron and tar remover is just as smelly Ronnie :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Now a 2 in 1 iron and tar remover is a product I want to try. Hope it stinks more than others, then I know it is doing it's job.


----------



## Stewerty

I had to take a break from cleaning wheels last week because Tardis was making me feel high. Ronnie is Iron Cleanse available at ProCar? Need to get some soon.


----------



## Adrian Convery

Stewerty said:


> I had to take a break from cleaning wheels last week because Tardis was making me feel high. Ronnie is Iron Cleanse available at ProCar? Need to get some soon.


It is surely, was there on Monday :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

Hi Stewerty, Yep Davey stocks all our products (if he can keep them on the shelves long enough) as well as many other really good brands! He is our only stockest in that region,


----------



## Ronnie

here is a wee peek of Total Cleanse..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=253449

also ready for launch is Ultimate Interior a pH neutral interior based APC with an odour eliminator. Works wonders and smells amazing!


----------



## BABSZEE

Hi Paddy, I was at Daveys (Procar)on Tuesday and yes I did exactly the same, took cap of Iron Cleanse and took a huge whiff -I'm still in recovery lol! I'm sure it will work wonders. Great range of OCD products in stock - roll on the good weather!!


----------



## Ronnie

Davey should have warned you may put a do not sniff sign on the next batch of labels!


----------



## Paddy_R

Ronnie said:


> Davey should have warned you may put a do not sniff sign on the next batch of labels!


To be fair to Davey he did tell me not to spill it in the car as (and I quote) it absolutely stinks! He even wrapped it in a plastic bag big enough to wrap me in just to be sure.


----------



## BABSZEE

Hi Ronnie - maybe it's a bit like medicine - the worst tasting does the most good! LOL


----------



## Ronnie

exactly, its not that bad to be honest. I find some of the others linger for longer.


----------



## Sparky160

Used it on saturday for the first time and have to say it done a great job on wheels with heavy brake dust and tbh, I didnt think it smelt that terrible. Its not nice but its not off putting IMO. May have to go back to Procar to buy more of your stuff Ronnie, if there all as good as iron cleanse you could be on to a winner. lol


----------



## Ronnie

Cheers Sparky... We have purposly developed the products ot beat anything else similar on the market.


----------



## tarbyonline

Got some of this today from ProCar (at last, how did I not know about this place!!!!) and couldnt resist taking a whiff when I got it home. Try thinking of a synthetic chemical (like a cheap aftershave) cow and pigs manure type smell lol. Quickly put the cap back on


----------



## djbarren

Yep it is potent. Ronnie took the cap off and made me smell it. I think I was set up? Great product Ronnie, infact they are all great. Huge thumbs up


----------



## Ronnie

cheers guys!! yep like the d turbo boys say you cant beat the reek!!! We do have some very very nice smelling products coming out just to make up for it!


----------



## tarbyonline

Ronnie said:


> cheers guys!! yep like the d turbo boys say you cant beat the reek!!! We do have some very very nice smelling products coming out just to make up for it!


I like the smell of Citrus Pre-Clean actually. Haven't used it yet (where'd the sun go?) but keep taking the top off to get my "fix" lol


----------



## Michael_McL

Apologies for the poor quality Iphone pictures, but the iron cleanse works a treat!


----------



## Ronnie

Many thanks Michael and glad you like it!!


----------



## jonny2112

Think it's time for a trip to Carryduff ......... :thumb:


----------



## Jordy Kuga

Where exactly is pro car located in carryduff?


----------



## jonny2112

I think it's in an industrial estate around the junction of Comber and Saintfield Roads. I haven't been as yet, but I'm sure someone can give us better directions :thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL

Unit 9 Edgar Industrial Estate Comber Road Carryduff BT8 8AN

It's easy to get to. I got to it without my satnav and I'm useless at driving to new places


----------



## jonny2112

Well, found my way into procar today, and left with loads of info and helpful advice. Oh, and some iron cleanse, complete with the 'it stinks' warning!


----------



## Ronnie

Nice one Jonny. cant wait to hear how you get on!!


----------



## McClane

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I haven't tried it but I love foul smelling products; as they seem to work.


:lol: Very true! :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

with Total Cleanse the smell has gone now!!


----------



## jonny2112

Ronnie said:


> Nice one Jonny. cant wait to hear how you get on!!


Cheers pal. It'll be a week or two before I get round to it, but I was up in that part of town so thought I'd call in and get equipped.


----------



## ConorF

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Now a 2 in 1 iron and tar remover is a product I want to try. Hope it stinks more than others, then I know it is doing it's job.


Sounds brilliant!!


----------



## DD1

I have this stuff 6 months now and after smelling it was scared to use it 

Do you just spray it on straight from the bottle to paint, wheels. windows and trim is it safe all over the car ? ?


----------



## Ronnie

Give me a bell on 07784258006 and I will be more than happy to chat to you about Iron Cleanse. We can guarentee it will outperform any other Iron decontamination product on the market. Will you get 100% removal in 1 go normally in 99% of cases yes but if the car is severly contaminated, you may need a second go just to remove the last 1% but this will be an exceptional circumstance.

no need to be scared we have tested it in any way we could imagine. even buying new carbon ceramic disk brake disks from Porsche and Mercedes to make sure it did not cause any damage Now the worlds most expensive paper weights!. I also poured a gallon of Iron Cleanse over my own car neat and left it there for over 12 hours to bake in teh summer sun and although it dried on a horrible brown colour washed off with not a bit of damage. Its a water based product and will only react with exposed ferrous metal (iron) particles, but also new shiny calipers that are uncoated so it will dull them but they will all do this. On painted calipers it will not be a problem but if you have painted them by hand it may dull teh finish over time but so will heavy braking.

Simply spray onto wheels, paintwork glass and leave for about 10-15 mins when sunny do not let it bake on simply as it will dry out before it has a chance to do its thing and is a waste of product. then after simply wash off. It does not swell paint or do anyhting funky like that to assist in Iron removal it clings and dissolves it insitu. 

We do not recommend in spraying onto shiny uncoated calipers as it will react with the Iron casting and turn it dull or onto diy or smart repairs. Simply as we cannot guarentee the quality of paint that has been used and the quality of the job. Wh have tested it with a smart repair guy I know who does an amazing job using the best quality products and it did not cause any damage to it so this is simply a precaution on our behalf.

I hope this is of help and if you have any other questions that you wish to also post here feel free to ask.

Many thanks
Rollo


----------



## DD1

Thanks for the reply, very informative :thumb:

going to give it a try on the daily driver next week and get the DA out to practice my skills on it also


----------

